# Has Facebook changed?



## Pergamum (May 7, 2009)

It keeps nagging me to add or search for friends and I can't get to the page where I see the one-sentence updates of my friends? This quick perusal of my friend's statuses was one of the only reasons that I bother with Facebook.


----------



## LawrenceU (May 7, 2009)

I know it is different than when I got on. I much prefer the old one.


----------



## gene_mingo (May 7, 2009)

Sure hope it has to do with some security updates.

FBController allows for hijacking of Facebook accounts | Security - CNET News


----------



## Scottish Lass (May 7, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> It keeps nagging me to add or search for friends and I can't get to the page where I see the one-sentence updates of my friends? This quick perusal of my friend's statuses was one of the only reasons that I bother with Facebook.



Your new home page will have the status updates of most of your friends, but you'll have to delete all the quiz results on the same page to see most of them  . You can also group your friends to see just the updates that mean the most to you--I'm more interested in the statuses of people I went to high school with or worship with than the kids I taught ten years ago, for example.


----------



## turmeric (May 7, 2009)

On that page you reference, there's an option to choose "All Friends" which will pull up the old page. It's annoying, I know.


----------



## jaybird0827 (May 7, 2009)

I don't like the changes they made to the Friends application. Why did they fix it? - it wasn't broken.


----------



## OPC'n (May 7, 2009)

Obama had something to do with this change...I just know it!


----------



## shackleton (May 7, 2009)

Any other men have ads saying that hot, half naked women are googling you right now! I would not mind if that stopped.


----------



## matt01 (May 7, 2009)

shackleton said:


> Any other men have ads saying that hot, half naked women are googling you right now! I would not mind if that stopped.



That was more than enough reason for me to stop using FB.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 7, 2009)

They now have a rating system for ads. You just click the thumbs down on those ads, mark it offensive (in the pop up), and it will start streamlining your ads more towards your interests (I get mom, hsing, and sewing ones more now as I've marked the kind the offend or bore me).


----------



## ubermadchen (May 7, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> They now have a rating system for ads. You just click the thumbs down on those ads, mark it offensive (in the pop up), and it will start streamlining your ads more towards your interests (I get mom, hsing, and sewing ones more now as I've marked the kind the offend or bore me).



Yeah, I now get "Be a fan of Jesus!" and seminary ads. Hmmm...


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 7, 2009)

mark the "be a fan of Jesus" ones as offensive


----------



## ubermadchen (May 7, 2009)

I wonder what would happen if you marked every advert as offensive?


----------



## Timothy William (May 7, 2009)

I use AdBlock Plus in Firefox, and so don't get ads in FB. ABP works very well on that site.


----------



## jollymommy4 (May 7, 2009)

I do like the new option of making lists of friends. I have a list for family, one for homeschooling friends, etc. It was very easy to do--otherwise I couldn't have figured it out.


----------



## Rangerus (May 7, 2009)

I can't help you. Your not my friend.


----------



## ubermadchen (May 7, 2009)

jollymommy4 said:


> I do like the new option of making lists of friends. I have a list for family, one for homeschooling friends, etc. It was very easy to do--otherwise I couldn't have figured it out.



Yes, that's about the only good thing about the new facebook. I made my "Westminster" list for my church family and it's nice to see them all grouped together like that.


----------



## Wooster (May 12, 2009)

jollymommy4 said:


> I do like the new option of making lists of friends. I have a list for family, one for homeschooling friends, etc. It was very easy to do--otherwise I couldn't have figured it out.



They just changed the chat around so that you can be visable to some groups and not others. For example you can be visable to people in your church group but not your work group.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 12, 2009)

Timothy William said:


> I use AdBlock Plus in Firefox, and so don't get ads in FB. ABP works very well on that site.



I don't know how anyone uses the internet without Adblock Plus on Firefox. It is awesome.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 12, 2009)

TranZ4MR said:


> Obama had something to do with this change...I just know it!



You think a lot about Obama do you not?


----------

